# Anti Virus Software for SBS 2008



## EssoOil (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi,

I'm fairly new to server operating systems, though I've been involved with PC's and Windows for as long as I can remember. I wouldn't dream of connecting any PC to the internet without installing some Anti Virus software on it first. However, having read loads of posts and articles on the net about Anti Virus software for servers, peoples opinion seems to be divided on whether you need it (or should actually use it).

Some people say Anti Virus software can (will?) significantly slow your server down. I know that some of the top PC Anti-Virus software is notorious for slowing a PC down. Over the years the more these Anti-Virus vendors have tried to make their software do the slower your PC gets. Yes, you can disable features and tell it not to scan certain folders or files to speed it up but there is still a performance cost of having AV software installed on any PC.

*But not to have ANY Anti Virus protection just seems CRAZY!* :4-thatsba

I read an independent review about Microsoft’s relatively new "Security Essentials" being very good with low overheads and I use that on most of my client PC's with excellent results (so far). However I know it doesn't run on a server OS.

I've heard that Microsoft’s "Live OneCare for Server" has been discontinued.

I don’t use IE on my server often to browse the net but do occasionally. I have remote users connecting for OWA and RWW plus VPN. Lots of things connect to my server yet I have no Anti Virus protection.

So, come on all you SBS users and Server users, what do you use for your Anti Virus Protection? :4-dontkno


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I've got several clients running SBS2003 (hosting their own mail) and have them configured with Trend Micro Worry Free Security for SBS. It has had minimal impact on their server performance and there's even a "real time monitor" that you can turn on quickly that will show you the vital statistics real time.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I have implemented McAfee Total Protection Service (TOPS) 2 years ago and no issues at all. Prior to McAfee, we've always had Symantec, it was okay and again TOPS is way better. I don't have to keep an eye on it, it updates/detects any suspicious attacks and removes it. It's running in all Windows Servers including SBS Server.


----------



## NoxSolaris (Jul 5, 2010)

Well my Dentist offices are using ESET do to hippa violations with other antivirus. I prefer Kaspersky and all my law offices use that on files servers, DC, and App servers. couple minor issues with malware but thats because they are lawyers and evil attracts evil 

If your looking for some antivirus test results to help you choose look at these sites.
http://www.av-comparatives.org/
http://www.squidoo.com/AntiViruses-Tests

I just googled them... cant remember the site i really like ... has graphs and pretty pics!

ill keep looking


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

We have installed Eset's Nod 32 anti virus on a few Windows Servers. Works fine and does not appear to slow down things atall.


----------



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

djaburg said:


> I've got several clients running SBS2003 (hosting their own mail) and have them configured with Trend Micro Worry Free Security for SBS. It has had minimal impact on their server performance and there's even a "real time monitor" that you can turn on quickly that will show you the vital statistics real time.


I just got the new updated trend micro. And it is slowing things down alot. What could I do so that it does not make a big impact on performance?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I'm very surprised to hear that it is. How is it slowing things down? Is it when normally scanning inbound and outbound messages? Is the slowdown in server response across the network? If you look at task manager does it appear to be using too much resources? What kind of hardware are you using? Not trying to ask too many questions, but there could be more than one reason for the slowdown in performance and having some background information could help some of the people on the forum lend some help.


----------



## joeny0706 (Feb 3, 2010)

Ok Have been very busy.

All the hardware is outdated and slow. I am just comparing speed between when the old version was loaded and now the new one. "what The difference is" The is quite a difference. What I have done is to stop the real time scan and just do the schedualed scans. But that is still a problem with that. If I run the scan during the day it again makes everything very slow. I would rather not have to have everyone keep there machines on all night. Most of us leave at 5pm. As of right now I have the scan set to run at 4:30. But that is not enough time for most. I was also debating doing it at 12, but about half are on lunch and half not. This is causing some issues that I am only seeing resolved by upgrading. I have about 80 machines "some only 512mb" but this company is not about to spend money to upgrade. I have machines that do not even have the required ram for some 3rd party apps that we need. If it came down to it when I need help with them the support could say no becuase of that reason. 

As I can see there is no fix without upgrading. I would like to run the monitor and scans until enough people complain that there is nothing to do but upgrade, but that will come back on my. I will have everyone saying there is problems thinking there is something I can do to fix. But there is not!!!


----------

